# Τι εστί γάμος; (The lighter side of it)



## nickel (Jun 2, 2008)

_Μεταφέρω εδώ μηνύματα από το *νήμα του γάμου*, για να μπορούμε να εκφραστούμε ελεύθερα και στα δύο επίπεδα._



somnambulist said:


> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον για παράδειγμα να βλέπαμε το λήμμα σεξ σε λεξικά χωρών που απαγορεύεται η ομοφυλοφιλία.



Πιάνω ένα λεξικό να μάθω τι είναι σεξ (τώρα που έμαθα τι είναι γάμος).

σεξ = η ερωτική πράξη
ερωτικός = 1. αυτός που σχετίζεται με τον έρωτα. 2. αυτός που αναφέρεται στην ερωτική πράξη, στο σεξ.
έρωτας = 1. έντονο συναίσθημα έλξεως και επιθυμίας μεταξύ δύο προσώπων, που χαρακτηρίζεται και από πόθο για σεξουαλική επαφή.
σεξουαλικός = αυτός που σχετίζεται με το σεξ (βλ. λ.), με τα γεννητικά όργανα ή με την ερωτική συμπεριφορά γενικότερα.

Γύρω γύρω (το συγκεκριμένο λεξικό «γύρο γύρο») με πάει. Ξανά:

σεξ. ΣΥΝ. συνουσία, γενετήσια πράξη.
συνουσία = η ερωτική συνεύρεση, η γενετήσια πράξη.
γενετήσιος = αυτός που σχετίζεται με τη διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής.
αναπαραγωγή = 1. η παραγωγή όμοιου με το πρωτότυπο πράγματος: φωτοτυπική αναπαραγωγή.

Επιτέλους, το ανακάλυψα: σεξ είναι το να βγάζεις φωτοτυπίες!*

[shout mode]Δεν ξέρω αν σ' αυτή τη χώρα απαγορεύεται η ομοφυλοφιλία. Σίγουρα απαγορεύεται το να μάθεις από τα λεξικά τι είναι το σεξ![/shout mode]

*Προσθήκη: Κάτι σαν το φαξ δηλαδή.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 2, 2008)

Ε, και ο ρόλος του παπά, που σε αυτήν την περίπτωση παίζει το λεξικό, δεν είναι να βγάζει φωτοτυπίες και να στέλνει φαξ;

Προσθήκη: Αν είναι προσβλητικό να το σβήσω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πιάνω ένα λεξικό να μάθω τι είναι σεξ (τώρα που έμαθα τι είναι γάμος).
> 
> [shout mode]Δεν ξέρω αν σ' αυτή τη χώρα απαγορεύεται η ομοφυλοφιλία. Σίγουρα απαγορεύεται το να μάθεις από τα λεξικά τι είναι το σεξ![/shout mode]


Σα λίγο όψιμος δεν είσαι, μπρε Νίκο, να ψάχνεσαι* να μάθεις τι είναι σεξ; 

*εδώ το "ψαγμένος" ΔΕΝ είναι συνώνυμο του eclectic - δεν μας παίρνει λόγω ηλικίας, άλλωστε!

Για το κατά πόσον συνιστάται να μάθει κάποιος σεξουαλική αγωγή από το λεξικό (αυτό δα μας έλειπε, να απαγορεύσουν την πώληση λεξικών σε ανηλίκους!), ας συμβουλευτούμε τη μητέρα των λεξικών του προηγούμενου αιώνα - Λεξικό της Πρωίας (1933):
*συνουσία* (η) σαρκική μίξις άρρενος και θήλεος, γενετήσιος ομιλία, *πλάκωμα
*σεξ* - δεν λημματογραφείται (αλλά υπάρχει *σεξ-αππήλ*)
*σεξουαλικός, -ή, -όν* ο αναφερόμενος εις τον σεξουαλισμόν, αφροδισιακός, σαρκικός
*σεξουαλισμός *(ο) [λατιν.] γενετήσιος ορμή, άλλ. αφροδισία
Επομένως, μόνο η στάση του ιεραπόστολου - και πολύ σας είναι! 



nickel said:


> Επιτέλους, το ανακάλυψα: σεξ είναι το να βγάζεις φωτοτυπίες!*
> *Προσθήκη: Κάτι σαν το φαξ δηλαδή.


Οπότε ξεκίνα να τραγουδάς
She fax you yeah yeah yeah
She fax you yeah yeah yeah
She said she fax you
And you know fax can't be bad
And with a fax like that
You know you should be glad
(Στο ρυθμό 



)


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 2, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε ξεκίνα να τραγουδάς
> She fax you yeah yeah yeah
> She fax you yeah yeah yeah
> She said she fax you
> ...


Φαντάζομαι ότι ο Νίκελ αντί να το τραγουδήσει θα το παίξει σε sax.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2008)

Χαρακυριακή ή Κυριακή της παιδικής χαράς...


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2008)

Σε πείσμα των λεξικών (ή σεξικών) του βρεγμένου Σανιδά, οι γάμοι τελέσθηκαν.
Άντε, και στα δικά μας (οι λεύτεροι)!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

Επομένως, το διαβόητο "Τέλος" οφείλει πλέον να καλείται "Τήλος" (μετάπτωση ε -> η):


----------



## Elsa (Jun 6, 2008)

Εδώ, η τελετή των γάμων στην Τήλο, για όποιον έχει την περιέργεια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Όπως θα έλεγαν κάποιοι, αυτό το πράγμα είναι μια ανορθογραφία, όπως το *_συννημένα _στην ίδια σελίδα!


----------



## andy (Jun 6, 2008)

Άντε βρε, και στα δικά μας οι λεύτερες!


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2008)

Μμμμ...που μου θέλατε και γάμους μεταξύ ομοφύλων, κακοχρονονάχετε!
Σε λίγο -να το δείτε- θα επιστρέψει, επίσημα, και η προίκα! 
Όσες πρόλαβαν, πρόλαβαν και παντρεύτηκαν με το επώνυμό τους! Από 'δώ και πέρα, θα είναι πάλι του «αντρός τους» οι σουρλουλούδες!
Από το in.gr: 
_Με το νομοσχέδιο που εγκρίθηκε προ ημερών από την Κυβερνητική Επιτροπή αλλάζει ένα σημαντικό άρθρο του νόμου 1329/1983, που υιοθέτησε η πρώτη κυβέρνηση του ΠΑΣΟΚ για το οικογενειακό δίκαιο και αποτέλεσε τομή για τα γυναικεία δικαιώματα στην Ελλάδα και για την ισότητα των δύο φύλων στην οικογένεια.
Συγκεκριμένα προτείνεται η γυναίκα να μην διατηρεί αναγκαστικά το οικογενειακό της επίθετο, όπως προβλέπει ο ισχύων νόμος, αλλά να παίρνει αυτό του συζύγου, *εφόσον υπάρχει συναίνεση και των δύο*.
_

...και των τριών και των τεσσάρων (πεθερικά κ.τ.λ.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2008)

Εγώ ονειρεύομαι μια κατάσταση Ισπανία ένα πράμα. Να παίρνουν υποχρεωτικά και οι δύο και τα δύο ονόματα:

Μαρίνα Φλοίσβου-Πλάκα
Γεώργιος Πλάκας-Φλοίσβου

Θα το διατηρούν μόνο εφόσον ισχύει ο γάμος. Να σου συστήνεται ο άλλος και να ξέρεις αμέσως αν είναι παντρεμένος. Και τα παιδιά της επόμενης γενιάς να αποκτήσουν τέσσερα επώνυμα. Και ούτω καθεξής. Να σου συστήνεται ο άλλος και να σου καταθέτει ολόκληρο το γενεαλογικό του δέντρο. (Πολλά τα ονόματα, βαριέμαι να δώσω παράδειγμα...)


----------



## curry (Jun 16, 2008)

Μου φαίνεται τρομερά περίεργο να αλλάζεις επίθετο μετά τον γάμο... Κι αν ο σύζυγος έχει απαράδεκτο επίθετο, π.χ. είναι κύριος Γουρούνας κι εσύ γίνεις στα καλά του καθουμένου η κυρία Γουρούνα; Απολύτως υπαρκτό παράδειγμα!
Άσε πια αυτό με τα διπλά επίθετα, κυρία Ταδοπούλου-Αποτέτοιου! Για παράδειγμα, το επίθετό μου έχει 6 συλλαβές και 15 γράμματα: τι θα γίνει αν ο σύζυγος έχει αντίστοιχο σιδηρόδρομο; Μου λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2008)

curry said:


> Για παράδειγμα, το επίθετό μου έχει 6 συλλαβές και 15 γράμματα: τι θα γίνει αν ο σύζυγος έχει αντίστοιχο σιδηρόδρομο; Μου λέτε;


Ο υπερσιβηρικός!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Εγώ λέω μετά το γάμο να φωνάζουν τους παντρεμένους "ψιτ". Σύντομο και πρακτικό. Εξάλλου άτυπα έχει ήδη καθιερωθεί ως μεταξύ τους προσφώνηση.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε αλλά ο τίτλος του θέματος είναι σαν ερώτηση σε λεύκωμα της Β' Γυμνασίου των 80s (τι εστί έρως, και κτήτορας και κολοκύθια τούμπανα). Λέω να επέμβω καθότι διαθέτω και την απαιτούμενη εξουσία και βούληση...


----------



## cythere (Jun 16, 2008)

Και η ακόμα πιο απλή λύση είναι να καταργηθεί ο γάμος, ώστε να μην προκύπτουν αυτά και άλλα (πολλά άλλα) προβλήματα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Λέω να επέμβω καθότι διαθέτω και την απαιτούμενη εξουσία και βούληση...


Αν είναι να το κάνεις «τι *εστί *γάμος»...


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 16, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αν είναι να το κάνεις «τι *εστί *γάμος»...



Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα!! Πώς με πιάνετε ώρες ώρες! ;-D


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2008)

Από το BBC, σήμερα:

*First California gay couples wed
*
Dozens of homosexual couples have married in California shortly after the US state was permitted to grant them marriage licences for the first time.

One of the first couples to exchange vows was veteran gay-rights campaigner Del Martin, *87*, and Phyllis Lyon, *83*. 

Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ, κορίτσια (λέμε τώρα)!
Για να δείτε τη φωτό των νεόνυμφων, εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2008)

Από άρθρο με τίτλο _Στην Τήλο, αδελφές μου, στην Τήλο!_ στο τελευταίο Pontiki-Art:
(δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα του αρθρογράφου και δεν έχω τώρα πρόχειρο το τεύχος)

_Δεν λέω, και μένα μου φαίνεται κάπως το θέαμα δύο βλογιοκομμένων πλην τέλεια μακιγιαρισμένων Ταϊλανδών που ντυμένοι αμφότεροι νυφούλες επισημοποιούν τη σχέση τους μπροστά στις κάμερες. *Από την άλλη όμως σκέφτομαι πως αν η κοινωνία είχε υπάρξει διαχρονικά πιο ανεξίκακη και χαλαρή ενδεχομένως αυτοί οι άνθρωποι να μην ένιωθαν τέτοια πρεμούρα να μασκαρευτούν και να διαδηλώσουν τη διαφορετικότητά τους τόσο κραγμένα. Κι απ’ την παράλλη αναρωτιέμαι μήπως αυτή είναι απλώς η έκφραση μιας άλλης σεξουαλικότητας, προφανώς πιο... μειονοτικής, αλλά το ίδιο έγκυρης με εκείνην της κοπελιάς που μοστράρει στήθος-κώλο-μπούτι με τρόπο εξόφθαλμο και κραυγαλέο.* Δεν ξέρω. Εκείνο που ξέρω είναι πως όλοι μαζί πρέπει να ζήσουμε σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη. Και πως η ομοφυλοφιλία σίγουρα δεν είναι μεταδοτική._


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2008)

Από το ίδιο άρθρο, ήθελα να εντοπίσω μια απορία που εξέφρασε ο/η αρθρογράφος:
_Και πρώτα απ’ όλα, τι έγινε ξαφνικά, ρε παιδιά; Ποια ήταν αυτή η πολιτικώς ορθή μύγα που τους τσίμπησε όλους κι άρχισαν να αποκαλούν τα νιόπαντρα ζευγάρια και τη συνομοταξία τους «ομόφυλους»; Ομοφυλόφιλους τους ξέραμε ως σήμερα. Να φταίει άραγε η παιδοφιλία, η παραφιλία κι άλλες σεξο-αποκλίσεις που ώθησαν σε αυτήν τη γλωσσική αναπροσαρμογή; Βρε, μπας κι ήταν δάκτυλος του Facebook και της εκεί διαδικτυωμένης «φιλίας»; Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω..._

Εσείς καταλαβαίνετε γιατί πολλοί θεωρούν λάθος ή πολιτικώς ορθή μύγα, το «γάμος μεταξύ ομοφύλων»; Εγώ δεν το βρίσκω λάθος και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το μπλέκουν με το «ομοφυλοφίλων».


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2008)

Για το άλλο, το σοβαρό τελικά θέμα της αλλαγής του νόμου 1329/1983 για το οικογενειακό δίκαιο, διαβάστε λεπτομέρειες στο site της Ομάδας Γυναικών Θεσσαλονίκης

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ...
ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΝΕ 25 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΙΣΩ;
Εν κρυπτώ και παραβύστω η κυβερνητική επιτροπή προετοίμασε ένα νομοσχέδιο που αφορά ζητήματα οικογένειας και επιμέλειας τέκνων όπου ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ ξηλώνει ένα σημαντικό άρθρο του νόμου 1329/1983 για το οικογενειακό δίκαιο, νόμου που αποτέλεσε τομή για τα γυναικεία δικαιώματα στην Ελλάδα και για την ισότητα των δύο φύλων στην οικογένεια.


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2008)

Διάβασα τις φεμινίστριες από την Θεσσαλονίκη, καλά κάνουν και διαμαρτύρονται αλλά, έχω κάποιες απορίες. 
Εντάξει, μπορεί να ζω σε παράλληλο σύμπαν, αλλά πραγματικά δεν νομίζω ότι τα νέα παιδιά πολυσκάνε για τέτοια πράγματα - εδώ 1 στους 3 γάμους είναι πλέον πολιτικός.
Και, έτσι κι αλλιώς, θα κάτσω να ανεχτώ έναν παπ*** που θέλει να μου κοτσάρει ντε και σώνει το επίθετό του; Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ελληνική κοινωνία έχει κάνει βήματα μπροστά. Αν ο κύριος επιμένει για κάτι τόσο ηλίθιο, τι να τον κάνω να τον παντρευτώ; Συντρόφους - όπως και φίλους - στη ζωή επιλέγουμε επειδή μοιραζόμαστε κάποιες κοινές αρχές και πιστεύω, μεταξύ άλλων. Αλλιώς, καθένας τον δρόμο του.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2008)

> Συγκεκριμένα προτείνεται η γυναίκα να μην διατηρεί αναγκαστικά το οικογενειακό της επίθετο, όπως προβλέπει ο ισχύων νόμος, αλλά να παίρνει αυτό του συζύγου, *εφόσον υπάρχει συναίνεση και των δύο*.



Να θυμίσω ότι όταν η Έλσα δημοσίευσε αρχικά την είδηση, τόνισε με bold το "εφόσον υπάρχει συναίνεση και των δύο". Θεωρώ ότι είναι διαστρέβλωση της πραγματικότητας όταν σκούζουν οι διάφορες γυναικείες οργανώσεις περί δικαιωμάτων και καταναγκασμού. ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν τις αναγκάζει να αλλάξουν επώνυμο. Θα το κάνουν μόνο εφόσον το θέλουν. Και ένας λόγος είναι να είναι το δικό τους επώνυμο κακόηχο ή αστείο.



> Μου φαίνεται τρομερά περίεργο να αλλάζεις επίθετο μετά τον γάμο... Κι αν ο σύζυγος έχει απαράδεκτο επίθετο, π.χ. είναι κύριος Γουρούνας κι εσύ γίνεις στα καλά του καθουμένου η κυρία Γουρούνα; Απολύτως υπαρκτό παράδειγμα!



Γιατί σου φαίνεται τρομερά περίεργο; Αν εσύ είχες το επώνυμο Γουρούνα και ονειρευόσουν από τότε που θυμάσαι τον εαυτό σου να αλλάξεις αυτό το απαράδεκτο επώνυμο, γιατί να μην υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα; Στο Δημόσιο όπου δίδαξα πολλά χρόνια, υπήρχαν αρκετές συνάδελφοι που -αντίθετα με αυτό που ισχύει γενικά στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση- χρησιμοποιούσαν στο σχολείο το επώνυμο του συζύγου τους, επειδή το δικό τους ήταν αστείο ή κακόηχο (και ξέρετε ότι δεν θέλουν μεγάλη αφορμή τα παιδιά για καζούρα).


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί σου φαίνεται τρομερά περίεργο; Αν εσύ είχες το επώνυμο Γουρούνα και ονειρευόσουν από τότε που θυμάσαι τον εαυτό σου να αλλάξεις αυτό το απαράδεκτο επώνυμο, γιατί να μην υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα;



Οκ, αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί  ...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2008)

curry said:


> Διάβασα τις φεμινίστριες από την Θεσσαλονίκη, καλά κάνουν και διαμαρτύρονται αλλά, έχω κάποιες απορίες.
> Εντάξει, μπορεί να ζω σε παράλληλο σύμπαν, αλλά πραγματικά δεν νομίζω ότι τα νέα παιδιά πολυσκάνε για τέτοια πράγματα - εδώ 1 στους 3 γάμους είναι πλέον πολιτικός.
> Και, έτσι κι αλλιώς, θα κάτσω να ανεχτώ έναν παπ*** που θέλει να μου κοτσάρει ντε και σώνει το επίθετό του; Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ελληνική κοινωνία έχει κάνει βήματα μπροστά. Αν ο κύριος επιμένει για κάτι τόσο ηλίθιο, τι να τον κάνω να τον παντρευτώ; Συντρόφους - όπως και φίλους - στη ζωή επιλέγουμε επειδή μοιραζόμαστε κάποιες κοινές αρχές και πιστεύω, μεταξύ άλλων. Αλλιώς, καθένας τον δρόμο του.



Προφανώς, ζεις σε παράλληλο σύμπαν! :) Σκέψου λίγο τι έχει να γίνει στην επαρχία...
Δεν κατάλαβα όμως τι σχέση έχει ο πολιτικός ή μη γάμος. Αυτό θα ισχύσει για όλους τους γάμους! 
Όσο για το ότι κερδίζει έδαφος έναντι του θρησκευτικού, μακάρι να είναι έτσι, μάλλον όμως είναι εικονικό και οφείλεται σε άλλες αιτίες (όπως τα στεγαστικά δάνεια, η οικονομική δυσπραγία, οι γάμοι με αλλοδαπούς κ.τ.λ.)

Για αυτό που λες, Αλεξάνδρα, θα συμφωνούσα ίσως, αν στο νομοσχέδιο αναφερόταν έστω για τα μάτια, ότι και ο σύζυγος μπορεί αν το επιθυμεί να πάρει το όνομα της συζύγου του. 
Άλλωστε, αν το όνομα κάποιου είναι κακόηχο, μπορεί να το αλλάξει ανά πάσα στιγμή χωρίς να πρέπει να παντρευτεί. Αλίμονο, αν παντρεύεσαι γιαυτό το λόγο...


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιοι - βλέπε ΜΜΕ, κυρίως τηλεόραση - θέλουν να ερμηνεύουν τον πολιτικό γάμο ως κίνηση "απελπισίας" από κατά τα άλλα θρησκευόμενα ζευγάρια που δεν έχουν χρήματα για να κάνουν θρησκευτικό γάμο. Ο Έλληνας, άμα είναι για τη μόστρα, κάνει το σκ**** του παξιμάδι για να έχει φιέστες. Άσε που, αν είναι κανείς τόσο θρησκευόμενος, πιστεύω ότι θα κάνει υπομονή να μαζέψει λίγα χρήματα να παντρευτεί με παπά και με κουμπάρο, ή θα κάνει κάτι πιο μικρό, χωρίς πολλούς στολισμούς και τέτοια. Οπότε πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι ο πολιτικός γάμος έχει κατά βάση άλλα κίνητρα. Μπορεί βέβαια και να κάνω λάθος.

Ανέφερα τον πολιτικό γάμο ως παράδειγμα ότι "προοδεύουμε" ως κοινωνία.

Και όσο για την επαρχία, σίγουρα είναι κάπως αλλιώς τα πράγματα, αλλά μήπως τα παραλέμε; Εξάλλου, ο μισός και πλέον πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας ζει σε αστικά κέντρα. Κι από τη - μικρή, βέβαια - εμπειρία μου στην επαρχία, εντάξει, δεν είναι πια και τόσο οπισθοδρομικοί οι άνθρωποι - αλλά είναι μεγάλοι κουτσομπόληδες! 
Τέλος πάντων, απλές σκέψεις κάνω. Κυρίως, μου την σπάει που οι νομοθέτες ό,τι θυμούνται χαίρονται σ' αυτή τη χώρα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2008)

Εμένα πάλι, μου τη σπάει που κάτι τέτοια, που πάνε την Ελλάδα τόσο πίσω, ενοχλούν πια μόνο τις φεμινίστριες...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2008)

> Άλλωστε, αν το όνομα κάποιου είναι κακόηχο, μπορεί να το αλλάξει ανά πάσα στιγμή χωρίς να πρέπει να παντρευτεί. Αλίμονο, αν παντρεύεσαι γιαυτό το λόγο...



1) Η αλλαγή επωνύμου είναι μια πολύ δύσκολη νομική διαδικασία, που ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι σ' αυτόν τον πλανήτη την επιχειρούν.

2) Δεν παντρεύεσαι γι' αυτό το λόγο. Αλλά αν σου αρέσει περισσότερο το επώνυμο του συζύγου σου, δεν βλέπω γιατί να μην μπορείς να το υιοθετήσεις, με την απλούστερη διαδικασία που υπάρχει, την τελετή του γάμου - την οποία ούτως ή άλλως θα κάνεις, έχοντας αποφασίσει να παντρευτείς αυτόν τον άνθρωπο.



> ...κάτι τέτοια, που πάνε την Ελλάδα τόσο πίσω...


Δηλαδή, οι ευρωπαϊκές χώρες που έχουν στη νομοθεσία τους _τη δυνατότητα_ (προσοχή, όχι υποχρέωση) να πάρει η γυναίκα το επώνυμο του συζύγου της αν το επιθυμεί είναι πολύ πίσω στα γυναικεία θέματα; Χμμ...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2008)

Επιμένω να μην καταλαβαίνω γιατί να είναι μονόδρομος...Γιατί όχι και ανάποδα;


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2008)

Έλσα μαζί σου, αλλά άμα το δεις φροϋδικά το πράγμα, θα είναι σαν ευνουχισμός - τους έχουμε φρικάρει έτσι κι αλλιώς, μην τους αποτελειώσουμε  !!! Όχι μόνο η ελληνική κοινωνία, αλλά ολόκληρη η πλανητική κοινωνία απέχει έτη φωτός από τέτοιες εξελίξεις! :) 
(φυσικά, αν αυτό έχει ήδη γίνει κάπου - ή και εφαρμόζεται κιόλας - και δεν το γνωρίζω, περιμένω άμεση ενημέρωση!)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2008)

curry said:


> Έλσα μαζί σου, αλλά άμα το δεις φροϋδικά το πράγμα, θα είναι σαν ευνουχισμός - τους έχουμε φρικάρει έτσι κι αλλιώς, μην τους αποτελειώσουμε  !!!



Αααα, μα σίγουρα ζεις σε παράλληλο σύμπαν εσύ!


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

Πού είναι οι άντρες, να χτυπήσουν κάτω το χέρι, να πατήσουν πόδι, σ' αυτό το νήμα;

Ο νόμος μιλά, είπαμε, για *συναίνεση*. Να μη συντροφέψετε με άνθρωπο που δεν ξέρει τι θα πει συναίνεση!


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2008)

Εγώ σε παράλληλο σύμπαν;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πού είναι οι άντρες, να χτυπήσουν κάτω το χέρι, να πατήσουν πόδι, σ' αυτό το νήμα;
> 
> Ο νόμος μιλά, είπαμε, για *συναίνεση*. Να μη συντροφέψετε με άνθρωπο που δεν ξέρει τι θα πει συναίνεση!



Θα με πείτε επίμονη, το ξέρω. Αλλά γιατί όχι και αντίστροφη ...συναίνεση;
Τι να συντροφέψουμε, καλέ; Εμείς, είπαμε, ...ψυχαγωγούμε!


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 17, 2008)

curry said:


> Έλσα μαζί σου, αλλά άμα το δεις φροϋδικά το πράγμα, θα είναι σαν ευνουχισμός - τους έχουμε φρικάρει έτσι κι αλλιώς, μην τους αποτελειώσουμε  !!! Όχι μόνο η ελληνική κοινωνία, αλλά ολόκληρη η πλανητική κοινωνία απέχει έτη φωτός από τέτοιες εξελίξεις! :)
> (φυσικά, αν αυτό έχει ήδη γίνει κάπου - ή και εφαρμόζεται κιόλας - και δεν το γνωρίζω, περιμένω άμεση ενημέρωση!)



Αυτό ισχύει σίγουρα στη Νορβηγία και τη Δανία. Επίσης, μια και μίλησες για ευνουχισμό - κι εδώ ξεκινά η οφτοπική παρέκκλιση - σ' αυτές τις χώρες έχω συναντήσει παραδείγματα αυτόβουλης στείρωσης αντρών. Για ποιο λόγο; Μα φυσικά για αντισύλληψη. Πολύ μπροστά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Αλλά γιατί όχι και αντίστροφη ...συναίνεση;



Επειδή στη σχέση, στο θεσμικό / κοινωνικό πλαίσιο, ο άντρας εξακολουθεί να θεωρείται (σε κάποια πράγματα) primus inter pares. Οπότε μη βιάζεστε για πλήρη αναγνώριση της υπεροχής σας. Μείνετε στην ουσία και θα ακολουθήσουν οι τύποι.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 17, 2008)

Τι τύποι; Αυτοί με το θεληματικό πηγούνι;


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2008)

somnambulist said:


> Αυτό ισχύει σίγουρα στη Νορβηγία και τη Δανία. Επίσης, μια και μίλησες για ευνουχισμό - κι εδώ ξεκινά η οφτοπική παρέκκλιση - σ' αυτές τις χώρες έχω συναντήσει παραδείγματα αυτόβουλης στείρωσης αντρών. Για ποιο λόγο; Μα φυσικά για αντισύλληψη. Πολύ μπροστά.



Εμ βέβαια, έπρεπε να το περιμένω, εκεί στον Βορρά τα βλέπουν αλλιώς τα πράγματα... εδώ είμαστε ακόμα στον Άγριο Νότο  !! 
Όσο για την αυτόβουλη στείρωση, με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνη - και από όσο ξέρω, είναι και αναστρέψιμη διαδικασία, οπότε, γιατί όχι; Αλλά αυτό ανήκει στη σφαίρα της σεξουαλικής διαπαιδαγώγησης, που εδώ φυσικά, συνεχίζει να είναι ανύπαρκτη! Άντε τώρα να πεις στον Μήτσο να κάνει μια επεμβασούλα στον Λαλάκη του - ή εκεί γύρω τέλος πάντων...


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2008)

somnambulist said:


> Αυτό ισχύει σίγουρα στη Νορβηγία και τη Δανία.



Ξέχασα, ξέχασα: Ναι μεν ισχύει, αλλά ο κύριος Γιόχανσον γίνεται εντέλει κύριος Έρικσον μετά τον γάμο; (τώρα μάλλον αυτά είναι σουηδικά επίθετα, αλλά τέλος πάντων :) !)


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Από το ίδιο άρθρο, ήθελα να εντοπίσω μια απορία που εξέφρασε ο/η αρθρογράφος:
> _Και πρώτα απ’ όλα, τι έγινε ξαφνικά, ρε παιδιά; Ποια ήταν αυτή η πολιτικώς ορθή μύγα που τους τσίμπησε όλους κι άρχισαν να αποκαλούν τα νιόπαντρα ζευγάρια και τη συνομοταξία τους «ομόφυλους»; Ομοφυλόφιλους τους ξέραμε ως σήμερα. Να φταίει άραγε η παιδοφιλία, η παραφιλία κι άλλες σεξο-αποκλίσεις που ώθησαν σε αυτήν τη γλωσσική αναπροσαρμογή; Βρε, μπας κι ήταν δάκτυλος του Facebook και της εκεί διαδικτυωμένης «φιλίας»; Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω..._
> 
> Εσείς καταλαβαίνετε γιατί πολλοί θεωρούν λάθος ή πολιτικώς ορθή μύγα, το «γάμος μεταξύ ομοφύλων»; Εγώ δεν το βρίσκω λάθος και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το μπλέκουν με το «ομοφυλοφίλων».



Ο γάμος ομοφυλοφίλων δεν περιγράφει το ίδιο πράγμα. Μπορεί ωραιότατα να έχουμε γάμους ομοφυλοφίλων με ετερόφυλους (για την ακρίβεια, πολλούς τέτοιους έχουν καταγράψει η ιστορία και οι κουτσομπολίστικες φυλλάδες). Ο γάμος ομοφύλων περιγράφει αυτό που ακριβώς που έχουμε σε σχέση με το γάμο ετεροφύλων: γάμο άντρα με άντρα ή γυναίκας με γυναίκα, χωρίς να κάνουμε αναφορά στις σεξουαλικές τους προτιμήσεις. Στις μελλοντικές κοινωνίες, όταν ο γάμος θα είναι αποκλειστικά μια νομική διαδικασία που θα προστατεύει μόνο ότι χρειάζεται να προστατεύσει, δεν αποκλείεται να παντρεύονται δυο γεροντάκια που συζούν αντί να είναι μαγκούφηδες και που θα θέλουν την προστασία του «γάμου» για οικονομικούς λόγους.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2008)

Ακριβώς! :) Αυτό εννοώ και 'γω. Άρα σωστό είναι το γενικόλογο «γάμος ομοφύλων» που περιλαμβάνει όλους τους ανθρώπους ανεξάρτητα σεξουαλικής προτίμησης.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 15, 2008)

Εντάξει, μπορείτε να ησυχάσετε...
_«Σύμφωνα με τροπολογία που κατέθεσαν στη Βουλή από κοινού βουλευτές της Ν.Δ. και του ΛΑΟΣ και την οποία έκανε δεκτή ο υπουργός Δικαιοσύνης Σωτήρης Χατζηγάκης, με τη συμφωνία των συζύγων μπορεί ο καθένας να προσθέτει στο επώνυμό του το επώνυμο του άλλου με κοινή δήλωση στον ληξίαρχο.»_
(Από τα Νέα)
Μένει να δούμε πόσοι γενναίοι άντρες θα προσθέσουν το επώνυμο της γυναίκας τους στο δικό τους.


----------



## anef (Nov 15, 2008)

Εννοείται ότι όλως τυχαίως πολλές γυναίκες θα αρχίζουν να 'συναινούν' αβέρτα. Εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει ποια ήταν αυτή η επείγουσα ανάγκη που έκανε τη ΝΔ να περάσει αυτήν την τροπολογία. Όταν το πρωτόριξαν το θέμα για να κόψουν αντιδράσεις, ένα από τα επιχειρήματα που άκουγα ήταν ότι έχουν πρόβλημα τα ζευγάρια που πηγαίνουν τουρίστες σε χώρες με θεοκρατικά καθεστώτα και πρέπει να βεβαιώνουν ότι είναι ζευγάρια! Εντάξει, αν είναι να πάμε στην Ταλιμπανία μπορούμε να μεταφράζουμε το πιστοποιητικό γάμου μας εις την ταλιμπανικήν. Τι πρόβλημα κι αυτό!


----------



## danae (Nov 16, 2008)

@anef: Νομίζω ότι την πρεμούρα την έχουν διάφορες κυρίες κυρίων, πχ Νατάσα Παζαΐτη, Δήμητρα Λιάνη, που προτιμούν το επίθετο των συζύγων τους για ευνόητους λόγους και όχι γιατί το δικό τους είναι κακόηχο.

Όσο για το πρόβλημα των παντρεμένων ζευγαριών με διαφορετικό επίθετο, δεν το θεωρώ πραγματικό. Αντιθέτως, με τη συχνότητα των διαζυγίων --μιλάω από προσωπική πείρα ;)-- το να διατηρεί η γυναίκα το επίθετό της είναι πολύ πρακτικό, γιατί διαφορετικά άντε να αποδείξεις ότι η Μαρία Παπαδοπούλου (όνομα στο απολυτήριο) είναι η ίδια με τη Μαρία Βασιλοπούλου (όνομα στο πτυχίο) και τη Μαρία Νικολοπούλου (όνομα στο proficiency) και πάει λέγοντας.

Εκεί όπου υπάρχει πραγματικά πρόβλημα είναι με το επίθετο των παιδιών, όπου μπορεί, λέει, το ζευγάρι να δηλώσει και τα δύο επίθετα. Στην πράξη, όμως, του Έλληνα του κακοφαίνεται αυτό, κι έτσι η κυρία Παπαδοπούλου πηγαίνει στο σχολείο για να πάρει τους βαθμούς του Γιώργου Βασιλόπουλου και, ενίοτε, και του Στέλιου Νικολόπουλου, λες και είναι η νταντά τους. Και οι δάσκαλοι την αποκαλούν με τα επίθετα των πρώην συζύγων. 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, τα παιδιά θα έπρεπε υποχρεωτικά να παίρνουν και το επίθετο της μητέρας, για να φαίνεται --είτε χωρίσει είτε όχι-- ότι είναι ΚΑΙ δικά της παιδιά. Και να μην επαφίεται η απόφαση αυτή στη συναίνεση του άντρα, γιατί ο Έλληνας είναι πολύ ανατολίτης και η Ελληνίδα υποχωρητική --δεν θα τσακωθούμε τώρα για το επίθετο...


----------



## Elsa (Nov 16, 2008)

Ομολογώ οτι αισθάνομαι μια μικρή αμηχανία όταν πάω στο σχολείο για βαθμούς αλλά μου περνάει γρήγορα. 
Όταν στο δημαρχείο μας έκαναν την ερώτηση «ποιο επώνυμο θα πάρουν τα παιδιά» βρεθήκαμε απροετοίμαστοι, ίσως γιατί δεν είχαμε καν σκεφτεί οτι θα κάνουμε κάποτε παιδιά. Δεν ήξερα οτι μπορώ να διαλέξω «και τα δύο» και ο άντρας μου με πρόλαβε... στη στροφή και είπε το δικό του. Αλλά και να μην με προλάβαινε, αμφιβάλω αν θα καταδίκαζα τα παιδιά μου να κουβαλάνε δύο επώνυμα, έστω και μέχρι να αποφασίσουν ποιο θα κρατήσουν! Στο κάτω-κάτω η μάνα ξέρει οτι είναι δικά της τα παιδιά και δεν έχει ανασφάλειες τέτοιου είδους.;) 
Στην ταυτότητα που βγάζουν τα παιδιά μετά τα 12 χρόνια τους, φαίνεται το όνομα της μητέρας.
Το μόνο που με ενοχλεί και με προβληματίζει είναι οτι με το να μην φαίνεται στη νέα ταυτότητα το όνομα συζύγου, δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω ότι είμαστε παντρεμένοι αν -ο μη γένοιτο- πάθει εκείνος κάτι σοβαρό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2008)

Στη σημερινή Καθημερινή, εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για το θέμα του επωνύμου των παιδιών από τον ακαδημαϊκό Κωνσταντίνο Δεσποτόπουλο. Παράδειγμα του συστήματος που έχει προτείνει:

Το σύστημα, λοιπόν, αυτό επωνύμου, όπως το σχεδίασα ήδη το 1960, είναι δυαδικό από την ανάγκη της πραγματικότητας, εφόσον δύο είναι πάντοτε οι γονείς, και αποτελείται από συνδυασμό των επωνύμων των γονέων, και με προβάδισμα του επωνύμου της μητέρας, εάν το παιδί τους είναι κορίτσι, του επωνύμου του πατέρα, εάν το παιδί τους είναι αγόρι. Παράδειγμα: το παιδί του Αντύπα και της Μακρίδη, θα έχει επώνυμο Αντύπας-Μακρίδης, εάν είναι αγόρι, Μακρίδη-Αντύπα, εάν είναι κορίτσι. Και σπεύδω να προσθέσω, για την επόμενη γενεά, όταν οι γονείς θα έχουν ήδη επώνυμο δυαδικό: από το επώνυμο του κάθε γονέα θα μεταφερθεί στο επώνυμο του τέκνου μόνο το πρώτο συστατικό του δυαδικού ήδη επωνύμου, ώστε να παραμένει το επώνυμο και στις επόμενες γενεές πάντοτε δυαδικό. Παράδειγμα: το παιδί του Αντύπα-Μακρίδη θα κρατήσει μόνο το Αντύπας στο επώνυμό του, ή Αντύπα, εάν είναι κορίτσι, και το παιδί της Μακρίδη-Αντύπα μόνο το Μακρίδη, εάν είναι κορίτσι, ή Μακρίδης, εάν είναι αγόρι· καθώς θα λάβουν επωνυμικό συστατικό από τον έτερο επίσης γονέα τους με παρόμοιο τρόπο.​


----------



## Elsa (Nov 23, 2008)

Ευχαριστούμε, Nickel, δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ για την πρόταση αυτή. Είναι άξιον θαυμασμού το πόσο πιο μοντέρνος ακούγεται ο Κ. Δεσποτόπουλος από πολύ μικρότερούς του δημόσιους λειτουργούς! 
Ακόμα ένα απόσπασμα από το άρθρο της Καθημερινής:
_Η επιλογή επωνύμου του τέκνου, έστω από τους γονείς, ενέχει διαστρέβλωση της ουσίας του επωνύμου. Δεν είναι κάτι επιλέξιμο το επώνυμο. Σκοπός του είναι η δήλωση της οικογένειας του φορέα του, άρα των γονέων, και οι γονείς του καθενός είναι δεδομένοι αδήριτα και όχι δεκτικοί επιλογής. Η επιλογή του επωνύμου ενός εκ των δύο γονέων είναι ημι-απόκρυψη της αλήθειας και σαν αποκήρυξη του ετέρου γονέως ή και της οικογένειάς του, ώστε και προκαλεί δυσαρέσκειά της ή και διχόνοια των δύο οικογενειών. 
[...] Και όμως η πολλαπλά ελαττωματική νομοθεσία του 1983 για το επώνυμο των τέκνων παραμένει ανεκτή επί τέταρτο αιώνος ήδη, και από τα γυναικεία σωματεία, και από τους Ομίλους για τα δικαιώματα του ανθρώπου και τους ταγμένους για την περιφρούρηση του Συντάγματος._


----------



## danae (Nov 23, 2008)

Η πρόταση του Δεσποτόπουλου μοιάζει με τα ισχύοντα στις ισπανόφωνες χώρες, με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι εκεί η σειρά δεν διαφέρει ανάλογα με το φύλο του παιδιού. Και αυτό είναι το μόνο σημείο με το οποίο διαφωνώ, γιατί περιπλέκει τα πράγματα. Ας είναι για όλους πρώτο το επίθετο της μητέρας ή του πατέρα, δεν νομίζω ότι έχει μεγάλη σημασία αυτό. Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι στην Κύπρο, αν οι γονείς θελήσουν το παιδί να πάρει και τα δύο επίθετα, τότε προτάσσεται υποχρεωτικά το επίθετο της μητέρας.

Το απόσπασμα που παρέθεσες, Elsa, με βρίσκει απολύτως σύμφωνη.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> 10. Before marriage, a girl has to make love to a man to hold him. After marriage, she has to hold him to make love to him. — Marilyn Monroe
> 
> Πριν τον γάμο, η γυναίκα πρέπει να κάνει έρωτα με τον άντρα για να καταφέρει να τον κρατήσει. Μετά τον γάμο, πρέπει να τον κρατάει για να τον καταφέρει να κάνουν έρωτα.
> ...


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2015)

Διαβάζει Λεξιλογία ο Αρκάς;



Earion said:


> Τα αγόρια πουλάνε έρωτα για να βρουν σεξ. Τα κορίτσια προσφέρουν σεξ για να βρουν έρωτα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2015)




----------

